# Something worse



## bwj1 (Apr 23, 2002)

I have periodic bouts with IBS, sometimes with several months between episodes. My doctor made his diagnosis based solely on my description of my symptoms (constipation, stomach pain, stomach "noise"); no tests were involved.Assuming his initial diagnosis was correct, how does one know if later episodes are not generated by something more serious; i.e. stomach cancer or colon cancer?


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

The symptoms of cancer are different from IBS. Blood in the stool, weight loss, pain that is not relieved by defecation are all symptoms of cancer, not IBS. It is possible for a doctor to diagnose IBS based on symptoms without extensive testing. Should your symptom picture change in the future, tell your doctor. They would probably recommend further testing at that point. In the meantime, assure yourself that there is no evidence that you have cancer. Anxiety about cancer will only serve to aggravate your IBS symptoms. Good luck and I hope you feel better.


----------

